# McCulloch Pro Mac 610 Craigslist find only $40!!!



## Thistle (Jul 19, 2013)

New project off Craigslist this afternoon - Only $40 + $3 for a new starter rope - early-mid '80's McCulloch Pro Mac 610 w/16" bar,full chisel professional chain!!VERY CLEAN with little use. Guy wanted $70 which included another 50cc McCulloch late model saw in pieces but I politely explained the starter rope wasnt the right one & was too small.Plus he put STRAIGHT GAS in it last night (estate sale find he said) to see if it would run *GASP*

So I asked him : "What's your bottom dollar on the 610,since it has the wrong rope & needs a few minutes work?" "I'll take $40 for it...." SOLD"


61cc powerhouse,will pull a 24" bar/chain with authority.I should know since I owned the same model saw for 19 yrs,used it heavily for 8 & sat under bench for the last 11 before selling it as a "parts saw" in March 2011. This new one wasnt beat to death like my old one,I had it running in barely 30 minutes.I'll keep it & use it as a backup trimming saw.That model was practically bulletproof,even though sometimes the carburetor could be finicky.I could tear it apart,sell the parts & easily double my money- but not gonna do that.


From what I gathered - this couldnt have had more than 4-5 tanks of fuel in it,someone broke the original rope over 25 yrs ago then it was put away in dry storage.Fresh fuel mix in tank,shot of starting fluid,7-8 pulls & it was running great.1 pull after shutting off & it was going again.My old one didnt run this smoothly when it was new,was quite tempermental at times.



















 Kinda missed the old beast so I watched & waited for a decent one at a good price. Much better shape than the old one with great compression & lots of power.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 19, 2013)

I like running those old Mac 610's.....I have several of them here.  Sold my REALLY nice one to Danno last year, last time I heard he loves it!  The only thing I don't like about those saws was the oil pump.....just seems to be the weak point of the saw.

They are, without a doubt, a fantastic firewood saw.  Easy to use, easy to maintain and parts are still quite readily available on the 'net.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh yeah,can be a bit heavy over a long day but will keep going after you're ready to quit.Loads of power for a mid sized saw.
The parental units were by this evening for a bit,Dad seen that 610 rumbling & just grinned real big...."I remember how much trouble you had with the old one years ago,this beast runs great!" 

And it is LOUD,with very quick throttle response.Seems  to have more grunt than the old one too.


----------



## HDRock (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow that, is, a smooth operator , Looks like U are to   cuz U got it for $40


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 20, 2013)

Deja-vu. Had one from 1986 to 1991 and cut a bunch of firewood with that sucker. And my leg too.  It busted a fuel line in the cut one day and I hid behind a tree and watched it melt into a puddle. After I put out my burning shirt.

Ah the memories of a heck of a chainsaw...


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 21, 2013)

Ahhh the good old days. Cute a lot of wood with one of those old beasties. Always worked good, never got lighter, never gave up. I sold it to a buddy a few years ago, & he still uses it. Hate to say it, but I really don't miss it that much. A C
Edit: Nice find Thistle. May it bring back good memories of numb hands & painful forearm muscles.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jul 22, 2013)

I love the ol Mac sound!  Anyone know the difference between the pro macs and the super pro's? Just curious how that PM 610 compares to my SP60 and what the differences are?


----------



## Thistle (Jul 22, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> I love the ol Mac sound! Anyone know the difference between the pro macs and the super pro's? Just curious how that PM 610 compares to my SP60 and what the differences are?


 
What I've discovered through further research  is that the PM 610 is same displacement,just a newer & different model.I have a 1974 McCulloch brochure on my desk - it shows a Super Pro 60 & Pro Mac 60 - similar displacement & features,but they dont look a lot alike. The PM 610 wasnt introduced until 1978,it had the wrap around chainbrake/hand guard like my new one.That stayed the same until 1985,when the more common "flag" style was used,until model being dropped in 1994.My old 610 that I bought new in summer 1992,had the newer style chainbrake.I actually liked it better.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a tiny one of those here at work that wont run and has a bull chain. Maybe i should confiscate it and get it working??  I think they are extremely heavy for waht they are?  But i was only born in 82 and did not run a saw untill the late 90s

They do have a unique sound though.
I think my FIL had one about that size with like an 18 or 20" bar on it. He claims it was stolen, i have no idea what happened to it but its gone now??  He has parkinsons so at the time it took up missing was about the time he was getting pretty fuzzy in the head.  I do agree i remember him having it but he dosent now.  Still had the case for it, yellow hard chainsaw case. I took it and it fits my STIHL 390 perfectly so my stihl wears a Mac case!   I ran that saw once or twice but it was heavy.  They had a guy cut some trees once and he borrowed it for a few cuts and dropped a branch on it and busted the case. I think he made it right but that was years ago and he was still with it then. Im sure he got it back?? Maybe he left it at the repair shop, finances were tough at that point but i dunno?  But i do know they moved houses 2x since then so why would we be carrying around an empty box for all those years with nothing in it??  But the stollen idea does not make much sense because it sat right next to one of those poulan wood sharks so if someone was going to steal it why would they not have gotten both?

Sorry for the random life story!!


----------



## gmule (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice score
I still have one of those saws with a 20" bar. It needs a top end and the oiler fixed. I plan on taking care of it this winter.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 31, 2013)

Soon I'll have an early ''70's Pro Mac 10-10 (3.3cubic inch/54cc) hot little saw in my stable also.....


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 6, 2013)

Woohoo! I just got on the forum for the first time in a few months so I could send Scottie a message bragging on my PM610. I cut all day with it yesterday and all day with it today and we'll be through about 5 cords by the time we split this tree I cut today with a 28" bar on it (skip chisel).

This thing is reliable and strong. What it lacks in RPMs it makes up in torque. You got a killer deal on it, better than my deal, lol. But I tell you what, I'd pay out what I did AND more if i had it to do over again. I've run newer saws and this isn't as flashy and fancy, but in terms of reliability and bang for the buck, this saw wins every time. It's got a pretty good vibe system on it, and a chain brake too. Something awesome that none of my other saws has, though, is that the gas tank has a viewing window that says 1/4, 1/2, 3/4!

Anyway, that's enough yellow saw love for one post! Good buy!


----------

